
Wal-Mart says it is 6-9 months from using drones to check warehouse inventory - rl3
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-wal-mart-drones-idUSKCN0YO26M
======
tracker1
Can Wal-Mart get to where Amazon is before Amazon's expanding deliveries eat
more of their pie...

